# Find of the Day: Own Your Own R8 LMS. Phoenix Racing Offers 2011-Spec Cars for Sale.



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes the R8 GRAND-AM is now testing in the USA and if, like us, you're insanely jealous of Ian Baas and the boys at APR who'll be able to race the thing this summer then perhaps you should turn your attention to Team Phoenix. Turns out the German team is selling off two of their R8s from the 2011 racing season (chassis #285 and #205). Each has logged a win and come with a mix of spare parts. Prices range between 210,000 Euros for the Flatex car 225,000 Euros for the Portal car.

* More Information *


----------

